# Is my puppy a gsd?



## Katy_12345 (Dec 24, 2011)

I adoped this sweet little girl from the pound a week ago. She was abondon in the country, so thats why she's underwieght. 
I was wondering if she looked like a gsd to anyone here because she sure looks like one to me. But, it'd be nice to have an outside prespective.  Thanks!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

She could be either pure bred or a gsd/rottie mix. In the forth pic she looks more like a rottie than a gsd. But that's just me, there are members here that are experts. Merry christmas and congrats on the new pup.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Pretty girl & thank you for giving her a forever home!

She does look like a GSD/mix to me. I agree with nitemares & also see rottie. 

Enjoy her!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Hard to tell for me. But she's a cutie regardless. 

Just a quick question. Has she seen a vet since you got her? The reason I ask is that last picture you posted. It could just be a weird angle, but it looks to me like her belly is protruding. 
Just a thought.

Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Linda,

In the last picture, it looks to me like she is walking. 

I don't see Rottweiler at all. Actually her face reminds me of a Jack Russell.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's really pretty! Be interesting to see her as she grows up so take lot's of pictures!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I think she's super cute, may have some German Shepherd in there, but I honestly see some Boxer with the squareness of her face and the way her legs are set and she stands, she's a "square" dog.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> Linda,
> 
> In the last picture, it looks to me like she is walking.
> 
> I don't see Rottweiler at all. Actually her face reminds me of a Jack Russell.


You could be right, but like I said, it was just a thought. The OP said the pup was underweight, and seeing that bulge just made me want to put that out there.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I see GSD x Shar Pei due to the small ears. But it will be interesting to follow her as she grows!
Welcome to the board and thank you for giving her a terrific home. We are practically neighbors, we are in Prosser


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

GSD cross with probably Rottie.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

No idea what she's mixed with. But she's pretty! I love her cute little face. :wub:


----------



## Katy_12345 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Thanks Everyone!*

=) really appreciate all of the great feed back. I can defiantly see the rottie in her now also. Merry Christmas!


----------

